# Ab in den Süden...



## Rausreißer (21. November 2004)

Ok Leute nun geht es los. Auf nach Nabucco westlich von Borneo.
14 Tagen auf einem Atoll mit eigenen Boot und Gerät.
Das muss jetzt sein!
Ich bin mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen was sich da so Fischen rumtreibt
Das Atoll hat ein breiten Kanal Richtung offenes Meer.
Zum Gezeitenwechsel werden dort große Nahrungsmengen ins offene Meer gespült. Nicht ganz 1 km hinter dem Kanal ist das Meer schon 2000 meter tief.
Da muß doch Fisch sein?

Gerät ist gepackt, die Köderfischrollen (gelle, Ansgar   ) sind bespult:









Die Montage auch schon vorbereitet:








auch die Specials:








Und auch die Bonitofliegen sind trocken.










Ich wünsche Euch hier noch ein schöne Zeit. |wavey: 

Bemitleidet mich mal ordentlich, den 14 Tage ohne Board sind doch echt eine Qual :c 

R.R. :g  :g  :g  #h


----------



## Supporter (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Viel Spass-Fette Beute-und komm gesund wieder heim |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Na dann dicke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fangen und als Köder benutzen.

 Wünsch viel Spaß dort in der Ferne.


 Der STF


----------



## ThomasL (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

hallo Rausreisser #h 

wünsche viel Spass und dicke Fische, berichte wenn du zurück bist


----------



## freibadwirt (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

@ Rausreiser

na da wünsch ich dir doch dicke Fische schönes Angelwetter und 
gutes essen.Viele Grüße auch an Dieter.
Bis bald Andreas#h #h #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## Ossipeter (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Viel Spass, gutes Wetter und dicke Fische!!
Vergiss den Bericht nicht!


----------



## Fitti (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Wenn die Reise eine Qual für Dich ist, lass mich fahren, dann brauchst Du nicht aufs Board verzichten   
Wünsch Dir dicke (die sind da bestimmt) Fische und gute Reise  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Hey, Danke für Eure Grüße,

Ich denke das wird eine harte Zeit, gerade dann wenn man wieder hier
in good old Germany ist.

Hier 2 Bilder vorab was mich da erwartet.



Das viel zu kleine Boot:







Frühstück ohne Klimaanlage, naja  #d :








Da bleibt dem richtigen Big Gamer doch das Herz stehen :q 


Wie auch immer, 

bleibt dran,

R.R.  #h


----------



## Sailfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Frühstück in nichtklimatisierten Räumen? Das geht ja gar nicht. #d  #d  #d  

Und dann diese Amateurausrüstung, tztztztztztztz :q  :q  :q 

Wann gehts denn los? 

Vergeß bloß nicht die Kamera. Am besten Du nimmst einen Laptop mit, damit Du uns tagesaktuelle informieren kannst.

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal tight lines.


----------



## levalex (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

du ärmster! bei dem schönen wetter hier mußt du in die sonne? 
 mein mitleid hast du!!!

 VIEL SPAß!!!!!


----------



## Ansgar (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Hi Rausreisser,

endlich geht es los!!! 

Dann wuensche ich Dir viel Spass und viel Petri!

Koederfischrollen... ) - naja, das ist ganz schoen edles Geschirr, was Du da hast. Insbesondere die 50er Tiagra ist ein Sahneteil...
Glaube nicht, dass Du das da an die Grenze bringst. Ist aber sicher angemessen fuer Deinen Trip, gerade wenn es da grosse boese Riffische oder ein paar Billfishe gibt.

Habe Deine neuen Lures bestaunt - geile Doppelhaken-Montagen- wie bist Du denn da drauf gekommen? Und der geile Lure da ganz links, was ist denn das fuer einer? ) ) )

Ist ja ein sehr interessantes Revier, dass Du Dir da gesucht hast. bin mal gespannt, was Du so berichtest.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## guifri (22. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

war das nicht da, wo letztens der Atomtest war?

aua, nicht mit brennstäben schmeißen :q

GUTE REISE |wavey:  #h


----------



## Micky Finn (22. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

|wavey:  Rausreißer,

Gute Reise, viel Spaß und laß dich von den Inselschönheiten im Bastrock nicht vom eigentlichen Ziel der Reise ablenken :q .
Und den Reisebericht bitte zumindest in Notizen vor dem Abendessen - damit das hier im Board gleich flutscht wenn du wieder zuhause aufgeschlagen bist, gell.   

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Sockeye (22. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Das hört sich ja sehr spannend an. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spass..

Dicke Fische gibts da auf jden Fall. Ich war mal zum Tauchen, ein Sück weiter nördlich (Malayische Seite)

Ach ja, denk daran: 

- auf Borneo gibts noch Kopfjäger
- Die Piraten im Südchinesischen Meer sind gefährlich und die schlimmsten machen die Celebsee unsicher
- Nabucco liegt *östlich* von Borneo nicht dass Du dich verfährst... :q


----------



## bernd noack (24. November 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*









---@Rausreisser--- da bist du ja ganz schoen weit weg von der zivilisation-da ich indonesien und malaysia seit 12 jahren bereise und seit knapp 3 jahren hier lebe ein tip zum geldtausch in INDONESIEN---es gibt zwei moeglichkeiten : 1. bartausch bei einer bank (meistens nur bis 14 uhr)-oder moneychanger wobei diese mc oftmals schlechtere kurse als die bank haben-gut ist BCA-LIPPOBANK-BNI-DANAMON--am geldautomaten mit geldkarte-von LIPPOBANK- DANAMON- BCA-hier moeglichst automaten mit 100000 RP scheinen nutzen diese zahlen einen hoechstbetrag von 2 millionen RP=ca.90.- EURO manchmal auch 4 millionen RP zum aktuellen tageskurs aus(mit 50000 scheinen nur die haelfte)-gebuehren von 4.50 EURO je transaction fallen nur bei der hausbank in deutschland an---man muss keine Traveller-Cheques nach 
INDONESIEN mitnehmen, wenn man eine Kreditkarte und/oder eine 
Maestro/Cirrus-EC-Karte hat-
-ausserhalb von groesseren staedten ist oftmals kein geldtausch moeglich und wenn dann zu miserablen kursen bei privaten geldwechslern aktueller tageskurs : http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=1&from=EUR&to=IDR&submit=Convert -ich will mal noch fuer alle neugierige diese links ins board stellen http://www.bodeweb.de/maratua.htm http://home.datacomm.ch/renebu/Nabucco/nabucco.html dem bestimmt ein noch interessanter bericht deinerseits ueber das angeln folgen wird---schoenen urlaub und viele und grosse fische---#6


----------



## freibadwirt (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

So Gernot 
hast ja mit Dieter gewaltig abgeräumt . Wird mal Zeit das ich was lese oder zumindest mal ein paar Sailfischbilder oder Wahoos anschauen kann.Hast mich mit deinem Anruf bei Petra sehr neugierig gemacht.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Jaaaaaaaa, Rausreißer... wir wollen "Bericht schauen" :q :q also mach hinne :q #6


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Habe mich schon gewundert, warum der Rausreißer sich noch nicht zum neuen Big Game geäußert hat. Jetzt fällts mir wieder ein.
Also Gernot, gib mal Gas! Wir wollen Bilder sehen!


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Was, Gernot ist endlich zurück???

Wo bist denn, ich lese Dich ja gar nich hier?

Viele Grüße gen Heimkehrer

Karsten


----------



## Lotte (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

moin-moin,

 herzlich willkommen zurück!!!!




			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> So Gernot
> hast ja mit Dieter gewaltig abgeräumt . Wird mal Zeit das ich was lese oder zumindest mal ein paar Sailfischbilder oder Wahoos anschauen kann.


 .... will auch die bilder und den bericht sehen!!!!!! bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte,.............


----------



## freibadwirt (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Gernoooooooot aufwachen:q :q :q :q


----------



## Rausreißer (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Ja ja, nun hetze mal nicht son alten Mann.

Mal wieder typisch für nen Bootskumpel  

Hier mal das beste vorweg. 
Ich hab auch noch ein funktionierendes soziales Umfeld, was dem Bericht etwas vorweg läuft... :g 
So, etwas Geduld bitte noch... :q 








Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Na das sieht ja schon vielversprechend aus. Warte mit Spannung auf den gesamten Bericht.


----------



## Fitti (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Haben die beiden Einheimischen aber einen schönen Fisch gefangen


----------



## Lotte (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*



			
				Fitti schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die beiden Einheimischen aber einen schönen Fisch gefangen


davon gehe ich auch aus :q :q :q !!! |kopfkrat  wäre das der vom Rausreißer gewesen, dann hätte er bestimmt darauf geachtet, daß der fisch *ganz* auf das bild kommt :q :q :q !!!


----------



## Rausreißer (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Na, der hatte schon am meinem Haken gehangen.
Gerade ist ein Kumpel von mir in Phuket.
Die erste SMS kamm um 4:45 Uhr.
Alles voller Schlamm, weitere Flutwellen...

Ich hoffe er ist heil da rausgekommen... |uhoh: 

R.R.


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Wünsche Deinem Kumpel alles gute, hoffentlich kommt er raus.


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Ja, das Gröbste ist wohl in Phuket geschafft.
Ich denke hier hat wohl niemand was dagegen wenn ich den Bericht
zur späteren Zeit bringe.
Das was man zur Zeit sieht, geht doch ganz schön unter die Haut,
Auch wenn mein Reiseziel östlich Borneo  rund 3000 km vom Epi-Zentrum entfernt lag möchte ich dazu zur Zeit nichts schreiben.
Bislang gab es von da keine Meldungen.
Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Gernot #h


----------



## Sockeye (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Ich hab auch noch keine Info von Freunden aus Khao Lak...


----------



## mr.baracuda (13. April 2005)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

Servus Andi,
was war los in Jemen? Habe leider noch keinen Bericht von Dir darüber gelesen.
Würde mich interessieren, da ich auch schon 2x dort war.
Wie gehts den alten Araber Uwe dort?
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.
Wir haben uns glaube ich letztes Jahr beim Breiti schon mal darüber unterhalten.

Gute Fänge

Dieter Leubert, Weißenburg


----------



## Sailfisch (13. April 2005)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*



			
				mr.baracuda schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Andi,
> was war los in Jemen? Habe leider noch keinen Bericht von Dir darüber gelesen.
> Würde mich interessieren, da ich auch schon 2x dort war.



Richtig festgestellt! Wo bleibt der Bericht? 
Würde mich auch sehr freuen!


----------



## freibadwirt (13. April 2005)

*AW: Ab in den Süden...*

@mr baracuta sailfisch und alle anderen

Bericht werde ich schreiben sobald ich Zeit und Bilder habe.Bin momentan ein bischen im Dauerstress.:g Uwe habe ich nicht gesehen da ich nicht mit 
Andree unterwegs war.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h


----------

